# Chemung Ice Outing Anyone?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Since we have threads going on Stoney and St. Clair Outings, its time we started talking about getting together at Chemung this winter. Maybe after dates are set for the other two outings we can find one for this little frozen get together.

Whatever the date will be, Chemung is a good lake for us as it is right on 96, and is far enough west that some folks who live too far from Stoney or St.Clair can still make an outing. It also has some pretty good fishing.

Anyone interested?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm game.... earlier ice is much preferred, though you have to watch ice thickness on that lake, as it varies quite a bit from area to area.

steve


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Of course.......Everybody wang Chemung.....


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

"Everybody have fun tonight...
Everybody Wang Chung tonight"

Just be careful with your wang at Chemung. They were writing tickets for guys peein' on the ice last year. If ya gotta go, go to the outhouses at the DNR launch.

Something to keep in mind.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> They were writing tickets for guys peein' on the ice last year.


Early season I sit on the ice and my shanty is my outhouse. But I'm glad you brought that up, I forgot all about it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My shanty doubles as an outhouse too.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Chemung is an early ice crappie lake. I really like that lake early in the season, hard to beat in my opinion.

Here are some pics of Chemung Crappies


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

as soon as the ice is safe you will find me out there daily so anytime you want to have the outing is fine with me. might also be a good place to have an outing for the youngsters. you can catch fish there on just about everyday and the kids would love it.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm there


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

" Now that's what I'm talkin' about"

Name the date and I'm there....Patch


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I hope to be there too.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I will try to make this one as well.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I'll try to make it too

Zob


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

just say WHEN...I am there..


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

"WHEN"........ are ya there yet Lee????? LOL!!!!

Never fished it, sounds like fun to me!!!!!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

LOL IFN...Chemung is a good Ice lake..Great for kids...Lots of gills and some decent Crappie.. Also a good bass lake in the summer  Heck...its only 15 minutes from me...so WHEN could be anytime lol


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Don't forget the pike!










Perch and Walleye too!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

That's right where I fish! That pike didn't have a orange teardrop in it's mouth did it? That was my favorite jig too! LOL!!!....Patch


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

Just tell me when. I've never been ice fishing and I'm dying to try it.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm in, name a date and hope for good ice.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't forget the "gil-candy"


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Would love to come.


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

Never been there would like to go so where is it at 
Thanks.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Take exit 145 off I-96 at Brighton and go west on Grand River about 4 1/2 miles to Hughes Road. (There's a red light at Hughes Road and you'll see Wilson Marine on the far right side of the corner.)
Turn right on Hughes and follow it around the lake for about a half mile. The DNR access will be on the left.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I've never been ice fishing, but this one sounds good to me. I spent alot of time near that lake. I have an aunt that live 1/4 mile away. Let me know when. Any chance I could share a shanty with someone?


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

Let me know, I might try and make it. Have never fished it before, hoping to get a vexilar for Christmas and would like someone to help me learn how to use it.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Come on out! That Vex is so easy to learn ( takes 5 minutes ) that even I can use it LOL! You won't believe what it will teach you!....Patch


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

after seeing you slay the gills last year patch i will be setting up next to you.


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

Cool , I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I believe I have fished this lake once and did pretty well. My buddy who lives in Howell drove me to "some lake" down there and we fished it. He calls me the "human fish finder" as I can't sit still if they are not biting....gotta move and find them. He just follows me around fishing in my old holes. I figure why should I sit there in the cold and not be doing anything......pop some more holes and find the fish.  Never used a vexilar either and would like to see one in action.

Just got a new shanty this year and my buddy has one as well so if we both come, we could share the wealth. Using a shanty limits my "fish finder" attitude so hopefully it won't be too cold. 

Patcheroo: I lost my favorite orange teardrop last year too, but to a bass. Still on a quest to find one just like it.


----------



## greeneman5 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey guys....I'm in for sure....since I hav'nt seen any one put a date to this outing yet..may i suggest the weekend after new years... I have been by there this week and the bay is froze over.
Im sure its only an 1" thick but hopefully by that weekend we will have 3" or 4" on the lake.
I'm heading out there Sun. to take measurements..and I will do so for the next few weeks until it get good enough. I will keep everyone posted.


But for now lets see if a few brave(crazy) people wanna plan for

Jan. 3rd or 4th*Jan. 3rd or 4th* 


Greeneman


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I have never been much of a leader but a follower yes so if I see you Patch or Jigworm go first I will follow... . Looking forward to getting out there.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll go first, just make sure that I have a 100 ft. rope tied to me so that you can pull my fat butt out! LOL!!!....Patch


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

LMAO....Patch I just sent you a P.M.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

How does the first Sunday in Feb. work for you folks that are interested?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

> How does the first Sunday in Feb. work for you folks that are interested?


that coencides witht he last day of the Hubbard outing...many of us will be up north...its also Super Bowl Sunday....


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Count me in. Most any weekend works for me.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

DOH!!!!!

I thought the SB was in January. Gee, can ya tell I don't watch football. lol

Second Sunday? I'm partial to Sundays since they work well for me, but I can make it for part of the day on a Saturday. Either way, we need to nail down a date.

Start a poll?


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

I've been out of commission for far too long.....I'll be there.


----------

